
To Raise False Hopes: A Cure for Drunkards - samclemens
http://thequackdoctor.com/index.php/to-raise-false-hopes/
======
awakeasleep
whats interesting is that a natural "herbal" (fungal) substance with the
advertised properties _does_ exist and has been used for the purpose.
[https://wikipedia.org/wiki/Coprine](https://wikipedia.org/wiki/Coprine)

